# Great deal on bakers racks at Target



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Target has black or chrome metal wire bakers racks on sale this week. 
6' H x 3' W x 18" D are $37 and 4' wide are $50. I've been paying double that at Home Depot. I picked up a 3' wide, but haven't opened it up yet, so don't know the quality.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

just bought some from my local menards for about the same price. 
There was a sale on them and thats why i went


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The ones at Target are nice. I have several in my garage and one in the laundry room. Durable and strong. I'll have to pick up a couple more.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

jcgso said:


> I picked up a 3' wide, but haven't opened it up yet, so don't know the quality.


The Target racks are not as heavy-duty as Home Depot's, the 4' version will start to bow considerably when loaded up with tanks. This may not be as much of an issue with the 3' version though. The best I have found so far are at Costco, $89 for 6' x 4' x18", comes with casters and is much stronger than either Target or HD/Lowes racks.

Target rack bowing under a 20L dart viv:









Thin, widely spaced wire:









Costco rack, thicker wire, closely spaced, and well supported underneath:


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

jcgso said:


> Target has black or chrome metal wire bakers racks on sale this week.
> 6' H x 3' W x 18" D are $37 and 4' wide are $50. I've been paying double that at Home Depot. I picked up a 3' wide, but haven't opened it up yet, so don't know the quality.


Hmm was trying to find it on their webpage, can you either post a link, or what the part# or the nomenclature they use? find similar items, but not in the price range try triple.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

MA70Snowman said:


> Hmm was trying to find it on their webpage, can you either post a link, or what the part# or the nomenclature they use? find similar items, but not in the price range try triple.


They aren't on the website. I went down and bought the 4' version. $50 is only $7 less than the "normal" price. The brand is called RE (room essentials). I have a feeling it might be Target's brand, because there were also RE garden tools.

I think I am going to take mine back. I have a feeling this might be a case of "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I've used the Target "RE" brand 3' wide version and can attest to it bowing. I placed a 20L on top and it did fine as the weight was pretty evenly distributed accross it however on the bottom shelf I tried to set (3) 10G verts, side by side, and it bowed like crazy towards the middle ... it was like I placed them on a round shelf.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Well the reviews are very disheartening. 

I guess i'll pose this question here since its on the topic of racks. 

I've got a 20L, 10gal cube, a 40G breeder/vert, and a 90Gal that I'd like to house in a rack system. The 90 probably be on the lowest portion w/ the 40G in the middle and the 20/10 on the next tier. 

I saw a couple at home depot that I'm interested in but Honestly Cost vs efficiancy is a factor here for me. Ideally no wider then 4'. Just wondering what everyone else used and for a decent price (I'd love to find one sub 80$, preferabbly in black but if not I'll powder coat it myself)


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the ones from Home Depot. They are very sturdy, but expensive. I am going to set up the 3' wide I bought at target in the next day or so. I'll let everyone know what I think of the quality. For $38, I will likely keep it. The box says it handles 350 pounds per shelf. We'll see.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Great. I too went and bought the 3' wide one rated for 375lbs. It sure didn't feel too sturdy.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

jcgso said:


> I have the ones from Home Depot. They are very sturdy, but expensive. I am going to set up the 3' wide I bought at target in the next day or so. I'll let everyone know what I think of the quality. For $38, I will likely keep it. The box says it handles 350 pounds per shelf. We'll see.





shishkabab said:


> Great. I too went and bought the 3' wide one rated for 375lbs. It sure didn't feel too sturdy.


Well please let me know, I don't even know how much a 90gal would weigh once fully setup lol. 

Yeah I saw the Home Depot ones.. Very nice I like how sturdy they look but $$$, again "you get what you pay for"


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Mine bowed too, until i added a 3/8 thick piece of plywood. primed and spray painted black it looks like it belongs. helps distribute the weight...
derek


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You might have problems trying to put the 90 gallon on a premade bakers rack setup. Not only is it probably going to weigh more than the max amount on the shelf, but standard 90 gallon aquariums are 48". The racks are 48" as well, but after you account for the legs in the corners, they're closer to 45" of usable space. 

I vote building a nice stand and canopy for the 90 gallon and getting a sturdy bakers rack for everything else. 

-Matt


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

McBobs said:


> You might have problems trying to put the 90 gallon on a premade bakers rack setup. Not only is it probably going to weigh more than the max amount on the shelf, but standard 90 gallon aquariums are 48". The racks are 48" as well, but after you account for the legs in the corners, they're closer to 45" of usable space.
> 
> I vote building a nice stand and canopy for the 90 gallon and getting a sturdy bakers rack for everything else.
> 
> -Matt


Yeah I noticed that today as well. Even the Steel Type that have "L" legs instead of the circular ones wouldn't work. And I think I like the Idea of its own stand as well. Do it some justice  

I did swing by Lowes and found one I fell in love w/. its like the steel kind, but its got flush edging.. or to say Another layer of metal over the supports so you don't see all the holes.. it looks very clean and was only 88$ for 72"x48"x24".. but after deciding to drop the 90 gal I think I'll be fine w/ a 36" long. I did get a chance to see the floor model.. and it is VERY sturdy. I stood up on one of the shelves directly in the center and it didn't flex much at all.. (I'm weighing in at a solid 200lbs of USMC meat) will probably purchase said shelf later this week and report on reviews.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Jeff. Which one of the racks in the frog room is this? I need to definitely get a rack in my room ASAP. 

Zac


----------

